# Luke.h picture thread



## Luke.H (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to the forum but have been looking on it for months and have finally becme a member. I have been collecting tarantulas from the age of 11 (now 14) and have about 200 of them now, i started breeding last year and have had 2 good eggsacks and 1 from a loan deal and now i have about 10 mated. I am on UK forums arachnophiles,bugnation,reptile forum and i am also a member of the bts. Me, my dad and my younger brother go to the hamm germany show when we can too 

Enough talk and some pics!

Pamphobeteus sp Ecuador juvie male












Aphonopelma bicoloratum adult female












Brachypelma emilia sub adult female










She has a dirty habit of pooing on the side of her tub







Lasiodora klugi sub adult male












Brachypelma albiceps adult female (very fat so fingers crossed for a sack as she is mated:}












Pterinochilus lugardi adult female (This girl is one of my favourite t's in my collection and i nearly lost her a while ago but she is better now and back to her evil ways  )












Ceratogyrus darlingi sub adult female FAT!












Pterinochilus murinus mature male on loan to me





















And some re-housing pics


Avicularia versicolor adult female 
On my leg






















Heteroscodra maculata adult female (I have a sub adult male )

















Poecilotheria rufilata adult female (I have a sub adult male for her too)































Some mating pics

Pterinochilus murinus breeding 1 of 2 females (loan male)















Female after mating







Haplopelma lividum breeding 1 of 1 females (own male)

















Cyriocosmus elegans breeding 1 of 1 females (own male)
























More to come soon....... 

Luke


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 6, 2009)

Those are some very good pictures.  Keep em coming.  Lets see some terrarium or enclosure pics.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice pictures man and your collection is amazing I cant wait to see the rest of it, and good luck on the matings keep us updated.

Oh yea Welcome to arachnoboards


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Jan 6, 2009)

man I wish i had 200 T's   

you have very nice pics, I especially like the h. mac and rufilata ones:drool:


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow!!! Very nice


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice pictures


----------



## iam14 (Jan 10, 2009)

wow and your only 14 iam only allowed to have 5 at 1 time i dotn have any currently iam getting a  g pulchra(brazilian black)  as a late  x mas present when my mom get her tax returns o yea iam also 14 lol hense the name very butiful specimens do u make bank off the babies??


----------



## Skullptor (Jan 10, 2009)

Awesome collection and pics. You sound like an outstanding young man, Luke. Welcome!


----------



## Luke.H (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanx everyone 
I will deffo keep you updated on the breedings and i will get some enclosure pics soon

do u make bank off the babies??.....what do you mean? thanx and a good choice of t:drool: 

Lasiodora parahybana sub adult female






Homoeomma sp blue 60% sure its female 






Ornithoctonus aureotibialis juvie female






Poecilotheria regalis 80% sure its a male











And i found this when re-housing the ruffi  











And a scorpion

Vaejovis spinigerus adult female (Gave me a load of babies last year:clap











Thanks for looking


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 11, 2009)

Im pretty sure that your Regalis is female.


----------



## Luke.H (Jan 11, 2009)

oh i hope soo:drool: 
I could not see a clear opening and all the moults were unsexable but your proberly right!


----------



## calum (Jan 11, 2009)

very cool pictures! I have a B.Albiceps sling coming this week... can't wait.


----------



## Luke.H (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are a Load of pics i have taken after the last post but have been lazy and not put them on 

First some breeding pics

Lasiodora difficilis 






























Sadly he was not able to get out alive 






Grammostola rosea (no pics of the mating)
Female after mating















The male being handled after mating, His choice lol 
















A mated female

Chilobrachys huahini adult female (She ate the male)


























And just some random pics

Ceratogyrus darlingi freashly molted adult female











Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens sold as female






Theraphosa apophysis sub adult female 8.5-9 inch (Needs a molt)










Next to a english pound coin 
















Luke


----------



## calum (Jan 31, 2009)

where the hell do you keep _200_ tarantulas? 

wow.


----------



## samthebugman (Jan 31, 2009)

WOW I am jealous of you and your collection very inspirational all this coming from a 14 year old! CONGRATS I am GLAD you joined the forum! 


Keep posting and keep doing what you do!


----------



## kris10an94 (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm 14 years old and I have only 26-27 Tarantula, but have many of the same species, then?


----------



## J.huff23 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its so unreal that your only 14! You must have the coolest parents to let you have all of those Ts!


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 1, 2009)

calum said:


> where the hell do you keep _200_ tarantulas?
> 
> wow.


In my bedroom lol, Most are slings and juvies 



samthebugman said:


> WOW I am jealous of you and your collection very inspirational all this coming from a 14 year old! CONGRATS I am GLAD you joined the forum!
> 
> 
> Keep posting and keep doing what you do!


Thanx, this forum is great:worship: 
I will deffo keep posting and carry on with this amazing hobby for MANY MANY years to come.



kris10an94 said:


> I'm 14 years old and I have only 26-27 Tarantula, but have many of the same species, then?


I have a few of each species but for some i have 1 and for a few others i have over 5 and about 50 species in all.



j.everson23 said:


> Its so unreal that your only 14! You must have the coolest parents to let you have all of those Ts!


I am deffo 14 lol 
My parents are amazing!,Most of my collection i have bought myself with money from selling spiderlings i breed and from breeding my leapard gecko i got from my dad last year


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow amazing! I'm going to be 14 next month and I'll have 21 spiders . Nice collection man!


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanx thompson and have a great birthday!

Pics

Cyriocosmus elegans adult female 1 of 3 "eyes bigger then your belly then huh"





















Nhandu chromatus sub adult female (In a bad mood because she had to be rehoused)
She got soooo mad she fell on her back lol





She has broke one of her fangs....she will be fine though










Trying to get back up
















Lasiodora difficilis adut female handling...she is very docile and she is proberly my favourite (mated....she ate the male)































Nhandu vulpinis juvie female Very freashly moulted



































Proof that it's a girl






Brachypelma smithi juvie male (moulted about 2 weeks ago)






Haplopelma schmidti adult female eating a superworm (recently transfered)






Haplopelma lividum adult female mated (recently transfered)











Pamphobeteus fortis juvie male (transfered today)











Ceratogyrus darlingi adult female (transfered today)











Pterinochilus murinus 1 of 2 mated females giving me a threat pose before being transfered






Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 8, 2009)

My first sack of 2009 should be anytime now 

















Now got my other 2 ladies to meet my new boy!


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are my breeding plans for 2009

Mated

1x Lasiodora difficilis (mated with 2 males and ate 1 of them)
2x Grammostola rosea 
2x Pterinochilus murinus (loan male)
2x Brachypelma smithi
1x Brachypelma albiceps (loan male)
1x Euathlus sp. "Green"
1x Haplopelma lividum 
1x Chilobrachys huahini (mated with two males and ate 1 of them)
1x Thrixopelma pruriens (loan male, he was eaten:8o)
1x Cyriocosmus elegans 

To be mated

2x Cyriocosmus elegans 
1x Avicularia versicolor 
1.4 Avicularia sp. "Kwitara (when they come)
1.1 Ephebopus uatuman (when they come)

I have also had a lot of males on loan and at the moment 2 sack waiting to hatch from loan deals which are 1 L. parahybana and 1 C sp. Machalla

And no doubt there will be a lot more!


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 8, 2009)

Today i mated my Chilobrachys huahini female for a second time and this time she didn't kill the male!

He went into her container from a cricket tub and started drumming like mad but she was not intrested and was full up from her recent meals so she did not want to eat him at first. He was geting brave and walked onto the substrate still drumming but still she was not intrested and was making gestures that looked like she wanted him to back off and nothing like what she was doing in the first breeding and she faked lunging at him a couple times but he still persisted. He then turned a bit dum and tryed pushing her up at the wrong end, he done this twice before she turned around and lunged at him again but this time he waked back a bit and started drumming again. He got closer and closer before going for it, he pushed her up and when he done this she showed her fangs (he has no hooks) at this point he went right under got 1 insert and she came down on him. She tried nailing him but he got away and she grabbed him again but i got a divider inbetween them just in time and he legged it lol.

Some pics
























































Female after mating looking sad because she did not get her man meal after mating like she did the first time 





Male after mating having made his escape and sitting on the side of the bath tub






Now all i can do is keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 15, 2009)

*breeding*

Hi,
I mated the 2nd of 3 females yesterday and it went great with loads of inserts and they were together for about 1 hour. Then i decided to part them myself rather then leaving them and risking him as my 3rd female has blocked herself in her hide and i'am sure she is molting.


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 15, 2009)

Today i finaly got my female Theraphosa apophysis rehoused into a much better looking enclosure. I realy like the way that robc uses real plants and i decided to do the same with eco earth as a substrate and fertiliser sticks to keep it alive.

The big girl measuring 7 inches so not adult yet






In her new enclosure


----------



## Luke.H (Feb 18, 2009)

I got these Yesterday:} 

All pics were taken while housing them

What i found when i opened the box!






Checked on them all and removed the tissue






Avic sp. "Kwitara" female no. 1 and the best looking one i think so will be seeing the male first 

















Avic sp. "Kwitara" female no. 2 Should be moulting soon i think

















Avic sp. "Kwitara" female no. 3 and the smallest one but should still be ok for mating

















Avic sp. "Kwitara" female no. 4 and she is a very lucky girl because when i picked up her tub i noticed she had made a moult mat and as soon as i sat down she flipped over!!!,So i took the lid off ( becuse i think she would of got stuck because it's too small) and just placed the travel container in her enclosure and went to shut the lid when she rolled back over so i just left her alone. I went and checked on her a bit later and she was moulting upright in a really bad position with her bum at a bad angle and lying on two of her own legs. So i took her bark out and put a bit of kitchen roll down on the dirt and got my forceps, I pinched a bit of her moult mat and pulled it with the forceps to get her out without touching her, it worked and she rolled out onto the kitchen roll and i left her. She has now moulted succsessfuly although it does seem to be a bit of a wet moult but she is now fine and recovering. I will get some updated pics of her in a couple days.

When she flipped over






When she got back up






After the moult






The moult





Proof it's a girl







Avic sp. "Kwitara" mature male






















E. uatuman adult female






















E. uatuman mature male











I think i got some more breeding to do:drool: 

Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 6, 2009)

*loan males*

I got 2 C. Darlingi males last week on loan for my two freashly moulted females and a P. Cambridgei on loan for my freashly moulted female

Piper the cambridgei





He was firsty and went streight for the water






His loverly mate to be (pics taken during rehousing)






















Darlingi male 1 (Made a sperm web on monday)











Darlingi male 2 (I had to leave them in their tubs most of the day they came and when it came to rehousing i opened the cricket tub and found him with a sperm web and at closer inspection of the sperm web it looks like he has loaded)
















Female 1 











Female 2 (Very freashly moulted)





The moult





Giving me a threat pose a week after moulting






I will try the p.cam and the first female darlingi on sunday and give the other darlingi a go next week 

Luke


----------



## bamato (Mar 6, 2009)

Absolutely stunning collection!  I'm extremely envious that I wasn't introduced to Tarantulas at such a young age.  It impresses me to see such dedication  

And some of those specimens are drool worthy! :drool:


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanx bamato, I would be lost without my t's and i am realy lucky to have parents like i do:worship: 

I am going to be busy this weekend thats for sure as i have elegans and A sp. kwitara aswell as the darlingi and Cambridgei to breed:razz:


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ceratogyrus darlingi breeding*

Hi,
Today i mated my darlingi female with a loaned male and it went great with 2-3 inserts 

Male before putting him in with my girl (notice the remains of a sperm web!)






She came out of her burrow to greet him











Hooked her up 











Backing off and cleaning palps after what looked like an insert











getting some more!











He wasn't so happy when i put him back in his container






I will wait until he makes another sperm web and stick him in one more time and give the other male a go with my second female when i rehouse her and she settles in 

Fingers crossed now!

Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 7, 2009)

Not 100% sure but i think i have a sack or going to very soon as my mated obt has blocked herself off and the webbing is sooooo thick i carn't see through it with a torch!!!
:drool: 

Please not a moult!


----------



## calum (Mar 7, 2009)

awesome collection man... good luck with the breeding.  

you selling any?


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 7, 2009)

thanx Calum 
I ain't selling any apart from vagan and pueriens spiderlings atm mate
I have also mated elegans and cambridgei today aswell so a brill day for me
Will post some pics of the cambridgei mating in a couple mins!


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 7, 2009)

*Psalmopoeus cambridgei mating*

Hi,
I mated a loaned male with my female today and there were about 3 inserts, When he hooked her up the first time they slipped but he got an insert before both fell but both were ok and he climbed up the log and cleaned the palp he inserted and they both started drumming again. He got her hooked again and fell again but hung onto the log and made 2 inserts before she got away and he cleaned both palps this time and walked out.

Pics are not too great tho

Him






Her






Putting him in the right place after him searching everywere else  






Here we go
Holding hands lol




































I will try them again when he makes a sperm web but their will not be any pic because i will be watching for inserts and doing my best to make sure he doesn't become lunch.

Luke


----------



## calum (Mar 7, 2009)

I love the males of _Psalmopoeus_, they look mental... 

can't wait till mine get bigger, they are growing fast though.


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 8, 2009)

So do i Calum with all them hairs!
I have also just found out that the person i sent my C sp. Machalla on loan too has N2s and slings hatching!!!:drool: :clap:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweet collection, man!
Great to see a fellow teen in the hobby!


----------



## calum (Mar 8, 2009)

sweet dude.  

also, how do you heat all your T's?


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanx Rick, I have had a look through your thread and you have some real stunners!:clap: 

My room is heated at the right temperture so no need for heat mats and stuff like that


----------



## calum (Mar 8, 2009)

cool. I might get a space heater to heat everything, atm all I have is a drawer or two full of stuff.


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 9, 2009)

*Pterinochilus lugardi*

Pterinochilus lugardi adult female
















Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 9, 2009)

*Rehousing Some slings and grown on slings*

Harpactirella lightfooti











Plesiophrictus sp. "india"






Stromatopelma calceatum (moulted a week ago)











Heteroscodra maculata











Poecilotheria rufilata











Tapinauchenius gigas











Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 9, 2009)

*A moult*

Pamphobeteus sp. Ecuador looked male from last moult but i was unable to comfirm it from this moult












Luke


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wonderful collection luke! Great pictures too


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanx mate!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 9, 2009)

I love the lugardi and gigas pics, keep it up!


----------



## Luke.H (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanx, the lugardi is awsome but watch your fingers


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 6, 2009)

*Recent pics*

I havn't posted pics in a while so here are some

Harpactirella lightfooti spiderling Freshly moulted, My little gem and i am getting 3 more tommorow ;P  















The moulted skin











Brachypelma emilia sub adult female











Brachypelma boehmei juvie female, She came out looking for food 















Found it!






Brachypelma smithi juvie female






Grammostola pulchripes (formerly G. aureostriata) Harmless juvie male...










... I wish  










He got what he wanted :roll: 






Lasiodora Klugi sub adult male advertising the Advent laptop!!! (I am going to enter him into a comp at the BTS )






And a quick pic of my Cyriocosmus elegans with her sac :drool: 






Hope you like them,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 7, 2009)

*Harpactirella lightfooti spiderlings*

i,
Today i got my lightfooti slings in the post :drool: , But i didnt get 3.......................... I got 4!!!  
I am over the moon with them, there fab! I already had 1 so that brings my total lightfooti sling to 5!!!

Some pics (there not very good)
































Luke


----------



## jbm150 (Apr 7, 2009)

Awesome pics, awesome collection.  You have such a diverse collection, they've got to keep you on your toes.  Thanks for the distraction at work and keep up the fine work


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanx mate


----------



## fartkowski (Apr 7, 2009)

Very nice Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanx Chris!


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 11, 2009)

Well today after 3 weeks and 2 days we decided to pull the sac and we found eggs and eggs with legs  

The eggsac hade a hole in it but no eggs spilled out, the female must have been trying to eat it or opening it for some reason. They all look fine but there isnt many in the sac but, it's only a little one

Some pics

The mom after taking the sac






Were the hole is






The sac next to my dads finger 






(notice the little ewl that fell out the sac)












I have emptied the contents out and a couple are stuck together and some stuck to the sac but they all look great :}


----------



## calum (Apr 12, 2009)

great dude! good luck with the slings.


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanx Calum


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 13, 2009)

*4th sac of the year and the pruriens 2nd*

Hi,
I mated my Thrixopelma pruriens with a loaned male and after many failed atempts they finaly hooked up but i didn't see any inserts and she wrapped her legs around him and despite my best efferts she nailed him and he was gone the next morning. Since the mating she has been eating a lot and she started webing on friday and today i found her on a sac . This one looks just like the first but looks bigger and the first resulted in 300 slings!












I have covered up her tank and my fingers are tightly crossed!

Regards,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Apr 13, 2009)

*Some Haplopelma's*

Minax
















longipes











albostriatum


----------



## Luke.H (Jul 18, 2009)

*New T's*

Hi,
I have not posted on here for a while now so here are some pics of 8 new tarantulas, 7 mated females and a sub adult male  

Here they are:

Adult female Ornithoctoninae sp. orange fringed (Sold as looking gravid)











Adult female Haplopelma lividum (Mated)






Adult female Eucratoscelus pachypus (Mated)
















Adult female Selenocosmia sp. ”Ebony” (mated) 











Adult female Selenocosmia arndsti (Sold as looking gravid) All you get too see of her lol











Adult female Cyclosternum pentalore (Sold as looking gravid)
















Sub adult male Hemericus sp. "Guyana", I was close to getting bitten by this little fella, He ran out his tub and ran round the bath before i got him and put him back, as i was about to put the lid on he ran out again but onto my hand and he spread his fangs  !! I got him off in the end tho 
















Adult female Hemericus sp. "Guyana" (Mated) She also done a runner but with a cricket in her mouth ! These things are FEARLESS !!






Fingers and toes crossed i get some sacs :}  
If any of the females moult out then the seller said he will sort me out some males   

Luke


----------



## Koh_ (Jul 18, 2009)

nice pics nice collections Luke! :drool: 
your b.emilia is gorgeous. cannot wait mine gets that size & colors.


----------



## Luke.H (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Koh


----------



## jani taler (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, you re awesome!
Im 13 years old and I have about 30 spider.:razz: 
I wish you good luck and many eggsacs


----------



## Luke.H (Jul 19, 2009)

jani taler said:


> Wow, you re awesome!
> Im 13 years old and I have about 30 spider.:razz:
> I wish you good luck and many eggsacs


Thank you very much jani  
What species do you have ?
I do hope i get some sacs !, The ebony is only 1 of about 8 mated in the UK and there is only 1 sac, so i have heard :}


----------



## Luke.H (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

My female Avicularia sp. peru perple dropped a sac around 4 weeks ago and we pulled it tuesday











On my dads hand lol












Yesterday:
EWLS !!!







There looks to be about 100 ewls, There are some eggs that have not popped yet but the girl has done another good job !


Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 4, 2009)

*Harpactirella lightfooti moulted ..*

.. Into a mature male. Checked on him yesterday and to my surprise i he had unexpectedly moulted into a MM. 

Here are some pics of the lil guy 

















Regards,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 19, 2009)

*Tarantula photo shoot*

Hi all,

I had some moss left over after doing the snake laying boxes and decided to get some t's out and do a photo shoot with them  

Grammostola rosea mated female





















Brachypelma emilia sub-adult female
















Brachypelma albiceps mated female
















Citharischius crawshayi juvie











Pterinochilus lugardi adult female





















Poecilotheria regalis, been told female
















Hope you like them,
Luke


----------



## jani taler (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, beautiful P.Lugardi, and great photos as always


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanx Jani, she is one of my fav OW's  
You have some truly awsome t's mate :clap:


----------



## AlainL (Aug 19, 2009)

You have a great collection and very good breeding project as well:clap:


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you very much Alain  
The lightfooti has been sent out on loan to meet 2 girls so fingers crossed :}


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 20, 2009)

*Hadrurus arizonensis vs locust !*

Hi all,

I snapped a few pics of my mated arizonensis with her lunch a couple days ago  






















Regards,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Aug 30, 2009)

*Scorps*

I hope you dont mind me posting more scorpion pics here  

Hadrurus arizonensis































Pandinus imperator
















Fingers crossed i get some broods as they are both mated :drool:

Hope you like,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re-housed the Poecilotheria ruffilataw.e*

















Added in some leaves


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

*Avicularia versicolor eating while on the run*

Gave my juvie avic versi a cricket and she (?) took it and legged it lol






















Regards,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

*Roach .. yum *

Hi all,

Tossed my mated Psalmopoeus cambridgei a roach and she nailed it, She has a nice round bum so fingers crossed  












Regards,
Luke


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

*Sicarius terrosus (6 eyed cave spider)*

Hi,

I bought 4 subadults of these recently, i got 1 male and 3 females and once they have all moulted i will have a go at breeding them. These have serious venom and caution should be taken whenever dealing with them .. *deffo not for begginers !!*

Pics aint very good, i will get some better ones  












Regards,
Luke


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

You bred that cambridgei? Love your thread.


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, yeah i mated her with a loaned male .. he only had one palp but he got the job done !


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

*Cyriocosmus elegans*

Hi,

I pulled my females 2nd sac yesterday, its been 4 weeks and we have a good amount of nymphs . I also have 2 other mated females which have blocked themselves in but it looks like there going to moult out but i still have my male.
































Regards,
Luke


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love your pics and awesome collection.  Keep em coming.


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks mate, i will


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh man, I can only imagine how small those elegans nymphs are!


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

There mites lol, I have found that these go from egg to sling faster then other species i have breed.


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

How hard are they to take care of since they are so small? Are they really fragile or what? I was thinking of breeding my female when she molts.


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

They are preety easy to take care of, only lost a couple from my last sac .. they seem to be preety hardy slings. The male and female will often lock for ages lol, most so far was 3 hours for me !!


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow! A three hour pairing! The most that any of the Ts Ihave bred have been together was like a minute or more. Thats intense! 

Maybe I will breed her then.


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, yeah the males dont know when to stop  
IMO they are easy to breed, good luck if you decide to give it a go !


----------



## J.huff23 (Sep 13, 2009)

Keep the awesome pictures coming man. Your thread is awesome.


----------



## Luke.H (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you VERY much, i will mate


----------

